# Walking the Dog?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Which is easier to learn with, the Zara Spook, or the Zara Spook Jr.?

Ive never really even watched anyone walk the dog. My impression is that it should be a constant erratic retrieve with varying speeds? Side to side with some tail action?

Give me all of you secrets for catching PIGS with a spook!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Cast it a mile, let it sit for a few seconds then keep your rod tip down and twitch/crank, pause a few times. Go with the big Spook, it looks better on the water! I think braided line is better while spooking, no stretch helps with this technique.


----------



## BassMasterFlash (Oct 3, 2006)

I have only used top water frogs while walking the dog. But I'm sure it's the same process. Like parma said, cast out and wait, keep the rod tip pointed down. Walking the dog seems to be much smoother with a baitcaster. But anyways, when retriving, tilt the rod tip down in a swating/twitching motion and turn the handle half way with each swating motion. You only have to tilt the rod tip down about 5 to 6" inches. The swating motion puts slack in the line which gives you the "walking the dog" action. The lure will walk itself left to right with each twitch, so no need in trying to tilt the rod left to right. 

It's hard to explain in words. I'm sure there is a video out there showing this technique. It has worked WONDERS with frogs. Never tried with a spook.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I learned this technique with the Slim Dog from Bass Pro. It was easy to learn..and doesn't take too much movement or effort to do...but a BLAST to catch bass on!!


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

lucky craft sammies are also very easy to walk the dog with and very productive. if you arent getting hit try walking it as fast as you possibly can. some days there is no such thing as too fast.


----------

